# Snakehead food?



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi peeps does anyone keep snakeheads? I just got one and wondered what type of foods they love best?

I'm feeding mine on live earthworms and frozen bloodworm's at Min but was looking to give him a nice mixed diet!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fresh fish...guppies,swords,whatever you can get..breed your own.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah your best going with live fish, and like lohachata said breeding them yourself is best


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hands, fingers, toes, feet, and the occasional small child.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

at my lfs they have in with the feeder guppies which are about 1.5-2 inches long they have like 3-4 inch female guppy looking things. They look exactly like a female guppy except HUGE. I guess they are just big guppies but those would be perfect for you because these things are always pregnant. so as soon as they give birth you can chuck them in with the snakehead


----------



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

I've just got him eating crickets, picked up some live meal worms will they be ok?


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Never kept them before, but from what I hear, if you put it in their tank, they'll eat it.
Also, from what I hear, they are illegal to keep except for food in some places in the U.S. good luck, and whatever you do, DON'T SET THEM FREE!!!!! They are incredibly invasive, and also are good eating if they're big enough.


----------



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok cheers I'm in the UK anyway lol.
I tried researching about them on the net but for some reason they doesn't seem to be much detailed info about them? 
The info I did find says try and get them on as varied diet as possible when young otherwise they are to fussy when older and have health problems.


----------

